# Every Cloud!



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Seems like the publicity generated by the Morairaway business has had a hell of an effect here.

The coverage by the tabloids has mentioned this place and new people are pouring in.

Of course the media was selective in what they printed, and quoted me without giving due accreditation to my investigative skills. They didn't even mention the importance of a nice website or a donkey either. 

I can remember when this place was like a graveyard.....of course that megalomaniac Stravinsky didn't help matters much running round here like a virtual Mr Bean. And unjustly banning me I might add! 

However....that's all in the past now.....and with XTreme's Chicas on the case here, this one could run forever.

I've briefed the Chicas to tidy themselves up.....as best as they can obviously, because they're all the wrong side of 30 and _not_ Spanish. With new profile photos, a serious makeover, and a lot of photoshopping, they're good to go! 

It's Showtime!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Seems like the publicity generated by the Morairaway business has had a hell of an effect here.
> 
> The coverage by the tabloids has mentioned this place and new people are pouring in.
> 
> ...


You see! I have just posted a positive comment about you on a previous post ... and then come across this !!!! Even our friends in Canada have this very day commented on the humour, beauty and intelligence of the ladies on here ..... you just havent woken up and realised how lucky you are yet!!!!!! 

You need to realise Xtreme that its not the sub 30 hotties that you need to keep up with ...... its us ...... but maybe you cant admit that because you know you havent really got the stamina ! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Sue.....I'll have you know that I'm so macho I can impregnate women via email attachment!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm with you all the way Sue! 

Sue, Tally, Jojo y las demás son Las Ángeles de Steve. 

By focussing on the sub-30 guapitas XTreme is just pre-stocking himself with an excuse. "Ladies, I mean, I just couldn't. I mean she was young enough to be my daughter. I had to go back to the burritas"


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Sue.....I'll have you know that I'm so macho I can impregnate women via email attachment!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Now stop that!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Calgary was talking about our lovely mods on here - and yes, I think it's a much nicer place now lol!! As with everything....much better being run by women!!!:boxing::clap2:

Ahem...and as a non-Spanish, over 30 myself : Sue, you hold him down whilst I hit him!!:whip: XT's Chicas indeed....one step away from calling them XT's *****es!! (Or maybe that's a different forum!!):boxing:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I'm with you all the way Sue!
> 
> Sue, Tally, Jojo y las demás son Las Ángeles de Steve.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Calgary was talking about our lovely mods on here - and yes, I think it's a much nicer place now lol!! As with everything....much better being run by women!!!:boxing::clap2:
> 
> Ahem...and as a non-Spanish, over 30 myself : Sue, you hold him down whilst I hit him!!:whip: XT's Chicas indeed....one step away from calling them XT's *****es!! (Or maybe that's a different forum!!):boxing:


Im not holding him down! he will probably enjoy that too much ..... but he may need taking in hand today - I can already tell that he is in one of his "moods" !!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I'm with you all the way Sue!
> 
> Sue, Tally, Jojo y las demás son Las Ángeles de Steve.
> 
> By focussing on the sub-30 guapitas XTreme is just pre-stocking himself with an excuse. "Ladies, I mean, I just couldn't. I mean she was young enough to be my daughter. I had to go back to the burritas"


 just sharing the love ..... x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> ..... but he may need taking in hand today


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: You're definitely on a cheeky vibe this morning! I want some of what you had in your morning coffee, Sue!!:ranger::clap2:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: You're definitely on a cheeky vibe this morning! I want some of what you had in your morning coffee, Sue!!:ranger::clap2:


I know! I have embarassed myself this morning ... must have woken up in this mood !!!..... I am now going to go out and take coffee and pitufo for breakfast ... I will come back refreshed, sensible, and acting as a moderator should ....


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> but he may need taking in hand today


No skin off my nose Sue!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> No skin off my nose Sue!


So how come you're a premium account holder now then Xtreme?????

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> So how come you're a premium account holder now then Xtreme?????
> 
> Jo xxx


oooooooooh I didnt even notice that! promoted and not told anyone ?!?!?!?!?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> oooooooooh I didnt even notice that! promoted and not told anyone ?!?!?!?!?



Thats a first for Xtreme, he normally gets banned.... from what I´ve heard !!!!!!???lol. Maybe he´s paid to upgrade his account, its what we encourage advertisers to do and xtreme is a business man inspite of everything!!!!??? I´m sure he knows a good deal when he sees one 

jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> Thats a first for Xtreme, he normally gets banned.... from what I´ve heard !!!!!!???lol. Maybe he´s paid to upgrade his account, its what we encourage advertisers to do and xtreme is a business man inspite of everything!!!!??? I´m sure he knows a good deal when he sees one
> 
> jo xxx



Yep - he makes me smile or laugh at least once a day on here so I give him thanks for that! and would hate it if he were banned (hate it even more if it was me who had to do the banning!) ... But I have had cause to talk to him on a business level and he certainly knows his stuff and would agree he is most definitely a business man despite the persona he sometimes puts across on here !!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Yep - he makes me smile or laugh at least once a day on here so I give him thanks for that! and would hate it if he were banned (hate it even more if it was me who had to do the banning!) ... But I have had cause to talk to him on a business level and he certainly knows his stuff and would agree he is most definitely a business man despite the persona he sometimes puts across on here !!!


Better start calling him "sir" I s'pose!! LOL

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Does that mean I get called "sir" as well, ma´m?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Does that mean I get called "sir" as well, ma´m?


yes SIR!! if it makes you feel important!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

No, it doesn't sound right! "Stevie" is good for me!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> No, it doesn't sound right! "Stevie" is good for me!



How about "Sir Stevie"?????? that sounds good?? 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Sounds like the winner in a 3,15 at Haydock!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Sounds like the winner in a 3,15 at Haydock!


I´m sure if you were a horse you would be !!!! 

jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Yes....I can confirm that I am a Premium Member.....so I expect better service from you chicas now! 

So one of you put the kettle on, and the other one get down the newsagents and get me this week's Motorcycle News!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Yes....I can confirm that I am a Premium Member.....so I expect better service from you chicas now!
> 
> So one of you put the kettle on, and the other one get down the newsagents and get me this week's Motorcycle News!


er.... hold on a minute, we still hold rank over you !!!!!!!! So you can wave the fan, I´m perspiring and peel me a grape, theres a good chap!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> and would hate it if he were banned (hate it even more if it was me who had to do the banning!


My bannings? Makes me sound like a troublemaker really....but I'm not. I just don't like to see injustices on any level, and I'm prepared to stand up and be counted if necessary. 

I'll give you my track record on expat sites (without naming them) and you be the judge.

Site A 2006 were letting two trolls go round abusing people (particularly the ladies)....obvious trolls and obvious aliases....but nothing was being done!
So I put them straight....got banned....all the ladies complained....and they got banned as well. Then they wiped the entire Spain section and started again.....and it's never recovered.

Site B 2007....the owners were being openly abusive to a Romany girl asking questions. I didn't like their obviously racist ways so they ended up getting a virtual ass kicking....and I got banned.

Site C 2008.....I posted a link to a send up video of Stravinsky on YouTube. Everybody found it very funny (including Strav) but one Mod (who no longer holds the gig) didn't understand the video at all and just banned me instantly after three years as a contributing member. No big deal to me....they lost the only forum entertainer they ever had or ever will have....and now by all accounts it's not a particularly pleasant place to be.

Site D 2008 was _here!_ Basically I made a website for somebody.....then further down the line the owner tried to spam here.
Initial thought was that I could be involved (as I'd made the site)...but I wasn't.....it was just a paying gig to me.....which I'd completed. I knew nothing about it at all. But Bob and Strav to their credit realised I was innocent and I was reinstated. No harm done whatsoever.....in fact it helped my bad boy rep! 

So that's the story of my bannings......one was a mistake, one was a miscarriage of justice by a power crazed Mod, and the other two were because I wasn't prepated to stand by and let ladies get abused!

I'm a hero really you know!

This is me this is....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

you dont have to justify yourself Xtreme, we love you here!!

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> you dont have to justify yourself Xtreme, we love you here!!
> 
> Jo xx


You know I always stick up for you ladies Jo!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> You know I always stick up for you ladies Jo!


our hero!! 

jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> My bannings? Makes me sound like a troublemaker really....but I'm not. I just don't like to see injustices on any level, and I'm prepared to stand up and be counted if necessary.
> 
> I'll give you my track record on expat sites (without naming them) and you be the judge.
> 
> ...


:juggle:

Hey! you dont have to justify your past on the forum to me either! You light up many a morning for me Xtreme ..... would be lost without you !

And I will add that you are a man after my own heart with your stand against injustice! I have shot myself in the foot many a time for speaking my mind or standing up for a principal ..... !!!

Sue x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Thanks ladies! 

And Sue.....Jo's been laying the smack down on me again....and I was only offering some input to alleviate women's problems!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> And Sue.....Jo's been laying the smack down on me again....and I was only offering some input to alleviate women's problems!


sometimes "offering input to alleviate womens problems" can be misconstrued Xtreme!!!!! But I know youre harmless really ...... lane:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> sometimes "offering input to alleviate womens problems" can be misconstrued Xtreme!!!!! But I know youre harmless really ...... lane:


Is he telling tales???? We must keep the content of our posts clean and decent!!! And womens problems are manyfold, it would take more than that to alleviate them!!! 

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> Is he telling tales???? We must keep the content of our posts clean and decent!!! And womens problems are manyfold, it would take more than that to alleviate them!!!
> 
> Jo xx


I think he was just looking for a hug really ..... he´s a softie at heart


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> I think he was just looking for a hug really ..... he´s a softie at heart



I agree Sue, but dont let him hear you say that, it´ll ruin his "toughguy" image!!!!

Jo xxxx

We have another very hot and sunny day down here on here on the costa del sol today, well ok I´m a bit further back in the mountains but, wow its already 35c according to my thermometer!! Even my visitors are moaning about the heat!! no pleasing em is there, they come out here cos they want the sun etc.. and then wanna stay inside and huddle around the air con unit cos its too hot!

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> I agree Sue, but dont let him hear you say that, it´ll ruin his "toughguy" image!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx
> 
> ...


Hot here in Malaga too Jo ... there was actually an article in the press this week that said Malaga was overall the 4th hottest City in spain !! surprised me that actually ....hope you and your guests manage to stay nice and cool today Jo - its much better than being in the office trust me ! ..... Sue x


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hot here in Malaga too Jo ... there was actually an article in the press this week that said Malaga was overall the 4th hottest City in spain !! surprised me that actually ....hope you and your guests manage to stay nice and cool today Jo - its much better than being in the office trust me ! ..... Sue x



Actually just re read it ... and its the third sunniest City in Spain! ...

Yesterday, Sunday, temperatures reached 40°C in Malaga, but today a welcome 31°C maximum is forecast.
According to figures released this week by the National Institute of Statistics, Malaga is the third sunniest Spanish city, with a total of 3,059 hours of sunlight in 2007. It was beaten into third only by Huelva, with 3,120 hours, and Izaña, in the Teide National Park, Tenerife, with 3,845 hours. In addition, Tenerife reported Spain's highest temperatures of 2007, with 21.6°C on average in Santa Cruz and 20.6°C in Las Palmas. Malaga was the fourth hottest city in mainland Spain, registering an average of 19°C. Only Seville, Alicante and Almeria recorded hotter weather.
As for rainfall, with 392.7 millimetres of rain, Malaga remains one of the driest cities in Spain. Badajoz, Santa Cruz in Tenerife and Albacete were drier still, with less than 314.5 millimetres.
Yesterday's heat, which reached 39.8°C at midday at Malaga airport, was blamed on a land breeze bringing in warm air from the heart of Spain through the Guadalhorce valley, which led to weather alerts being issued due to the extremely high temperatures. Recommendations included staying indoors with fans or air conditioning switched on, or taking a dip in the sea. Today the winds are expected to die out, with temperatures gradually cooling and a maximum forecast of 31°C, which will come as welcome news for many after three days of stifling heat.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I'll never understand women.....I remember this bird saying she wanted to be _dirty_ with me! And then she complained when I took her on a tour of the Coal Mine.

Another one said that I was the man to have her cherry....then she went and reported me to the Police when I drove away in her Nissan!

They're never happy!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I'll never understand women.....I remember this bird saying she wanted to be _dirty_ with me! And then she complained when I took her on a tour of the Coal Mine.
> 
> Another one said that I was the man to have her cherry....then she went and reported me to the Police when I drove away in her Nissan!
> 
> They're never happy!


women are like a priceless work of art, to be admired and treasured, not understood!!!


jo xx


----------

